# Seedboutique has some great specials!



## Rdrose (Dec 21, 2007)

*I just ordered 3 strains from Seedboutique...really great prices, all for under $100 (including S/H) !!   It's Christmas so shipping could take a little longer, but I'll keep you all posted on when I receive them...*

*These are the strains I ordered:*

*Nirvana NL x Shiva:* 

Breeder : Nirvana 
*Flowering Time :* 8 Weeks 
*Environment :* Indoor 
*Seeds Per Pack :* 10 

Northern Lights crossed with Shiva creates wonderfully pungent sweet buds with bountiful THC. This plant has high flower to leaf ratio. NL/Shi has a bit spicier smoke when compared to Northern Lights and has a more complex buzz. This strain is a timeless classic. NL/Shi has a exotic aroma, is relatively easy to grow and clone. 

Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing. 
Plant height: Medium- Indica/Sativa mix 
Stoned or high?: Stoney yet high- Allround Buzz 
THC level: Strong 15-20% 
Flowering Weeks: 8 
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 500 
Harvest Month: 8/9 


*Mandala Sadhu*:  

Breeder : Mandala Seeds 
*Flowering Time :* 60-65 days 
*Environment :* indoor/outdoor 
*Origin :* Spain 
*Seeds Per Pack :* 10 
*Yield :* 400-450 gr/m2 (dry weight) 

High: relax and unwind with a strong psychoactive high that makes your mind fly while your body remains in a state of relaxation; this indica is seldom narcotic if harvested within 8 1/2 weeks. Medical Use: Sadhu assists against stress and nervousness. Sadhu is a combination of a specially adapted landrace male from the Himalayan heights and one of our short flowering indica-sativa hybrids. This variety is a hommage to the legendary ganja from the Indian high altitude valleys, and to the wandering ascetics or sadhus, who keep the tradition of cannabis cultivation and ganja alive. The robust and compact Sadhu is especially suited for indoor gardens where her medium height and shorter flowering period are an important asset. Incognito outdoor cultivation sites benefit from her shorter stature of about 1.6 meters . An area with low humidity levels during the last two weeks of flowering enables highest yields. Some plants are more leafy and, therefore, a bonus for hash enthusiasts. Her aromatic properties lend to a tasty yet mild smoke and the high is exceptionally pleasant. 


*Greenhouse Seeds 5 - El Nino:* 

Breeder : Greenhouse Seeds 
*Flowering Time :* 8-9 weeks 
*Environment :* Indoor/Outdoor 
*Seeds Per Pack :* 5 

Awards: 1st prize Bio HTTC 1998. 
Genetics: Haze, Super Skunk, Brazilian and South Indian. 
Effect: smooth body feeling, very pleasant high. Long lasting. 
Flowering indoor: 8 - 9 weeks. Pure quality with a yield between 400 and 700 gr/sqm. 
Flowering outdoor: in the Northern hemisphere ready by the end of September. In the Southern it finishes by April. Harvests up to 900 gr/plant. 

THC: 12% CBD: 0.7% CBN: 0.6%


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 21, 2007)

*Tell ya what they sound like some very nice strains. :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 21, 2007)

Yummy i had thought about that Sadhu from Mandala but went with the Satori instead with all the choices out there its hard to pick one  i have some Bubbleicious and Hashberry on the way and i think im going to order some Northern lights x Big Bud and some of the Ice :hubba: to top out with 5 different strains for a varity of strains during future grows.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 21, 2007)

*Thanks TBG...I thought the prices were just too good to pass up.  I'm sure as Spring get's closer, the prices are going to go up...

I realize that these seeds are likely end of the year stock, but they should be fine.  And with the SpeedQueen and WW, these will give me a nice assortment of 'highs' to keep in my medicine closet!!  :hubba:

Hi Dub, I was looking at the Satori, also, but WW is a good strong cerebral high...and have lots of those seeds...so decided to go with some more mellow strains...  Have fun with your Bubbliecious and Hashberry!*


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 31, 2007)

*Right on...Seedboutique!!!!  My Seeds arrived today...!!!!  Yippee!!    I'll be saving these for use in my summer grow. Plus they sent me 5 free Haze x Skunk 1 with the order!   

The sent me e-mail notifications of order confirmation and shipment notifiction.  I would definitely use Seedboutique again! *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2007)

Most excellent!  Enjoy your beans.  

I wish I could order from Seed Boutique again.  But I think my growing carreer is over, atleast for several more years.  LOL.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 31, 2007)

*I'll name one of my summer girls in your honor, Mom.  Any preference as to which strain you would like a female to have your name attached to???   


I can understand your reluctance to grow again at this stage in your life w/children and your hubby's feelings about it.  

I rarely ever smoked when my children were small.  I think I finally gave it a try again when oldest was 9 and youngest around 7 or so...  I was a worrier, wanted to always be in my 'right mind' when the kids were around...   Of course, I didn't know about the different strains back then and that I could choose the kind of high I wanted...oh well!!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmmmm, which do I want named in my honor....

How about one of the freebies.  After all, it was my freebie that grew to be the monster AKA Lucy.  How's that sound?


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 31, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, which do I want named in my honor....
> 
> How about one of the freebies. After all, it was my freebie that grew to be the monster AKA Lucy. How's that sound?


 
*You got it...Haze x Skunk 1 it is!!!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2008)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *You got it...Haze x Skunk 1 it is!!!*


 
:hubba:  You got me all excited now.  Can't wait to watch!


----------

